

NTSB report shows Boeing’s 787 battery analysis fell short - yread
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2020505762_ntsb787reportxml.html

======
yread
The NTSB server is overloaded, analysis can be DLed from the trusty AvHerald
[http://avherald.com/files/public_54000-54499_54251_520521.pd...](http://avherald.com/files/public_54000-54499_54251_520521.pdf)

some grim stuff in there:

During this incident, the supply valves (which are electrically driven) lost
electrical power after the APU shut down because the APU was the only source
of electrical power being used at the time. As a result, smoke generated by
the APU battery could not be effectively redirected outside the cabin and aft
E/E bay.

------
lutusp
When all is said and done, Elon Musk's armchair analysis will turn out to be
correct -- lithium-ion batteries can't be allowed to get too hot or too cold.

